# First Title!!



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

On Friday I passed my BH!! My dog Jack was amazing. The only rough part was the long down. When I was going back to him he got up and crawled to me. Other than that he was great. We have been working hard because he has always been terrified of cars reving their engines. He was very good for that. I am very proud of him! I will post pictures later on in the Pictures section. :wub:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Awesome!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Congrats to you and Jack!!:congratulations:


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

thank you!


----------



## gsd_lover (Aug 22, 2010)

Congratulations on a job well done!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Good boy jack!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations!!! Well done!


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

Congratulations!! That's so great!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a huge congrats to you both !!!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Congrats to you both! I know how hard you guys worked and hopefully Wolf and I will be where you are by next May. And if seems that on the down, that was a minor Oops compared to some that I have heard.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

:laugh:Oh, and I was just wondering if it was just you or did Jack pass his BH too.


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

We both passed  The long down was very minor yes


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations.. that's great!!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Congratulations!! That is fantastic, I know how much work goes into getting a title. Such a relief when you get that title you have been working sooooo long toward.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

What's "BH"? Congrats!!!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------

